# 10 truths to share with your children while preparing them for adulthood



## Mr.D.E.B.T.

Many people make the mistake of waiting until their children are pre-teens to talk about money. I’m not talking about simple conversations that cover how much change should be returned when money is spent. I’m referring to deeper subjects like the U.S. economy, credit and cost of living. Some delay this conversation because of their lack of knowledge regarding financial matters. Others choose to depend on public or private schools to fill in these gaps. Whatever the reason may be, these conversations seem to be lacking in many households. If this sounds like you, I want to offer some assistance. I’ve put together a list of basic truths every child should know regarding this economy. These statements are not politically motivated or geared towards one gender. They are just important facts that I feel every child should know. Keep in mind, this is only my opinion and no list is perfect. 

1. Poor people will always outnumber wealthy people. This is the simple truth of supply and demand. In a perfect world, everyone could obtain everything needed to live a comfortable lifestyle, but that’s a fantasy. People will always want more than they need and this results in an uneven distribution of resources. Sure there are other factors involved, but greed is the root of this truth.

2. The U.S. economy depends on debt. If every U.S. citizen paid off all their debts and refused to take loans, the economy would collapse. Lending institutions depend on interest income and will not be able to operate without it. The economy needs us to believe in debt and businesses will do their best to make sure we buy into this system. While it is okay to make some level of contribution to our economy, it is not good to be the biggest donor. 

3. Graduating from college does not guarantee a six figure salary and neither does a post graduate degree. These degrees give us a better chance of obtaining high paying jobs, but there are other factors involved. We need to network and gain some level of working experience to increase the likelihood of obtaining these jobs.

4. Cars are one of the best and worst investments we will ever make. It’s a bad investment because the value will constantly depreciate. It’s also a great investment because most jobs require leaving our homes. We have to get to work somehow and depending on public transportation will limit job opportunities. Get a car, but never overpay for it. 

5. Our financial habits are tracked. Credit reporting agencies are like probation officers. They will let the proper authorities know when we behave or misbehave. The more we are caught misbehaving, the less chances we will have to obtain money.

6. Divorces are more expensive than marriages. The average person doesn’t sign a prenuptial agreement and most of us are not multi-millionaires. Avoid these like the plague.

7. Social Security will not be around much longer. Unless some drastic change occurs, social security will not last another 50 years. It is better to prepare as if it doesn’t exist.

8. We will always have to pay taxes. Tax rates may rise and drop, but they will never go away.

9. Politicians will work hardest for those with the most money. Money equals influence in politics. The best formula for winning an election usually goes back to who spends the most.


10. When God is at the center of our lives, we will be alright in any economy.


----------



## unbelievable

1. You are accountable. 

2. Nobody owes you anything.

3. Work won't kill you.

4. If you don't believe in something worth killing and dying for, you really aren't completely alive and you really don't have anything.

5. The land will feed you. Your feet will transport you. 

6. Respect yourself and others and don't waste time on those who can't return it.

7. For everything there is a season and a time for every purpose under heaven.

8. Action trumps *****ing...every time.

9. "OK" is the enemy of great.

10. Cowardice frequently disguises itself as tolerance. Figure out what you stand for and stand boldly.


----------



## that_girl

1. No one owes you anything. Work hard, do right by others, enjoy your sexuality (but be smart), live in the moment, don't get married until after 25...and even then, don't take vows until you have NO DOUBT.... and for god sake, wash your body daily.

2. See number 1.

3. See number 2.

etc...


----------



## Needhelp911

1. You and only you are responsible for your future.
2. Have children after 33 or after you have done everything you've ever wanted to do.
3. Always save your money. Even if you only have $20 put $5 away for a rainy day. 
4. You will have a lot of temptations throughout life, the more you resist them, the more rewarding it is. 
5. Mental Health, Physical Health & Spirit. Feed all three..
6. Work Hard. Nothing is free. 
7. If you get married, make sure you marry someone you were friends with first. 
8. Again, work hard. Relationships need work, your job needs work, life is all about work. It doesn't end even after you retire. 
9. Stop complaining. Life is about learning. Be proactive. Learn from mistakes. Learn from problems. Learn from life. 
10. Follow this list. If not by the time you're 35 you will have most likely learned everything on this list the hard way. 

Save the headache and see the big picture. Life is all about maturing. You will know when you've matured when you can see the big picture in every situation!


----------



## Juicer

Well, my dad may have beaten some truth or sense into me. Let's see what 'wisdom' he beat..I mean, imparted to me.

1. No one will ever give you anything. They may owe you something, like you work and they owe you a paycheck, but don't ever expect to get something for free. 

2. "We don't need no condoms," is what the 35 year old man that sacks my groceries said when he was 17.

3. When you make a vow or a promise, you had damn well better keep it. Or it will be known that people can't count on you to stay true to your promises. So what will your promise be worth to them?

4. If you want to be successful, you go to school, then to college. Guys that party, drink and get laid 24/7 will be at both of those institutions. The difference between you and them, is that at 28, your apartment won't be shared unless you want it to be, and you won't be driving the same car you drove in college. 

5. Love what you do. 
If you don't, the next 50 years of your life are going to suck. 

6. Your boss won't notice that you're early, or if you are on time. He'll notice if you are late. 
He will notice if you leave early. He won't notice if you leave on time. He'll notice if you stay late to work. 

7. Kids that have a dream, that aren't outrageous dreams, will acheive their dream. Make sure you and them stay friends. 
Because you never know when that friend that wanted to be a doctor, dentist, lawyer, weatherman, (or in my case hugely) detective/policemen, will save your ass. 

8. You'll date a lot of girls. You'll know you want to marry them when:
You imagine what your kids with that person will look like
That person knows more of your secrets than your guy friends
When that person enters a room, your heart skips a beat
That person decides to spoil you for no reason
You can talk about politics with that person, and not want to kill them when you're done
When that person appears in your dreams, they are clothed
After you have sex with them, you want to talk with them and not fall asleep or leave

9. Marriage is grand. Divorce is fifty. Prenup is 500, and some hurt feelings. 

10. Some people will tell you what you want to hear. Others will tell you want you need to hear. You need to know when you need to hear which.
That's the difference between:
The lawyer that tells you "Don't worry about the charges. I'll get them overturned in a cinch." 
And the doctor that tells you "Your liver is failing, and if you don't take action to help its recovery, you will go into a coma from liver failure."


----------



## turnera

Leave the earth in better shape than when you got here.


----------



## MrsKy

Not a parent. I will say that I feel most kids these days lack accountability and they are too spoiled.

When I was a kid, I was taught to respect elders, do well in school and do my chores. My parents put the fear of God into me if I dared to experiment sexually before I was 18. Nowadays, parents are so concerned with making their kids "happy" and "emotionally healthy" that they are just far too lax. 

My mother was abusive and very strict. I don't condone abuse, but I understand and appreciate that she wanted her children to defy stereotypes. 

I see what kind of adults kids turn out to be when their parents are too soft and coddling. So thanks momma!


----------



## Bellavista

1-10 You are not owed anything by anyone


----------



## Runs like Dog

I will love you even if you kill someone.


----------



## turnera

Runs like Dog said:


> I will love you even if you kill someone.


 I just won't like you.


----------



## F-102

What do kids call other kids who get good grades and do more than is expected of them?

They call them "nerds".

What do adults in the workforce call fellow workers who go above and beyond and work their a**es off? 

They call them "Sir" and "Ma'am", because they will be the bosses.


----------



## turnera

Over and over, I told DD22, high school won't matter in a few years. It really won't. You'll look back on all the drama and wonder why you ever cared. So why not stop caring now, while you're in the middle of it?


----------



## Miss Taken

Just some of mine:


If you have to pick on the "nerds" to be cool, it's better to be a nerd.

Stand up for what's right, not what's easy - - even if it means you're standing alone.

Honesty and integrity are the foundation of good character.
Tell the truth, even if it's hard because it's usually more humane than the most well-intended deceit.

If it isn't a need, it's a want. Make sure you take care of the needs before fulfilling the wants.

Good manners often go unnoticed but bad manners almost never do.

Knowing and doing are two different things and well done is better than well said.

You are unique - but so is everybody else and the world does not revolve around you! 

Don't make promises that you can't keep; choose your words as carefully as you do your commitments.

 Treat other people, things and animals with the same respect that you'd wish to receive. When it comes to borrowing other people's things or visiting their homes (or businesses), treat them better than you do your own.

 While I will always love you unconditionally, I may not always like the things you do. I'll always be behind you as your support but can't always stand beside you if you do things to which I don't agree.


----------



## Torrivien

You don't have the monopole on being right.
Sometimes, being right doesn't worth the fight.
Most cases, people hurt you not because they hate you but because you're collateral damage to them and they suck. Not taking it personal will make you happier.
The simpsons will end one day. Don't take it for granted.
Your guts may betray you, use your head instead.
You shouldn't be afraid from something to be good to people.
I will always love you, but don't be a d*ck about it.
You're your last and most important judge, so don't be corrupt.
The universe is cynical and ruthless, but don't be like that.
Never feed your anger.
The world wasn't made to please you, deal with it.


----------



## turnera

An apology is the strongest weapon in the world.


----------



## F-102

He who speaks, knows nothing. He who knows, says nothing.

No matter how great you think you are, there will ALWAYS be someone better.

At one time or another, your parents will be your worst enemies. But all other times, they will be your best friends.

It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove the doubt.

The only time in your life when you are totally free from worry is when they start shovelling dirt over you.

The hardest person to live with and forgive is yourself.

Always keep at least one thing you loved in your childhood and take it with you into adulthood.

Plan on living to 130. That way, you won't be middle aged until your 65.

You'll go to your grave convinced that your generation was better behaved, harder working and less promiscuous than the one coming up.

He who paints the walls in bright colors has ugly marks to hide underneath.

People who look for trouble are the happiest people in the world-they ALWAYS get what they want.


----------

